# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  CBD oil

## pks

Does anyone know whether it is legal to bring cbd oil into smx and st barts.  I saw on the news last night that a woman visiting Disney world in florida was arrested because she had a bottle in her purse. Supposedly it is illegal in Fl. We are traveling from NC where it is legal

----------


## PIRATE40

Don't know about bringing it to SBH, but it is not illegal in all of Florida, each city/county can make their own laws. The States Attorney's office in Florida issued a statement that it would not prosecute CBD offenses, so , like here in Sarasota, the police chief backed off on a "crackdown" of stores selling the oil. We have been selling it for a few years now..just the good stuff, a lot of crap out there.

----------


## LMAC

I wouldn't be taking any chances - including re-entering the US.

----------


## stbartshopper

Placing it in place of say sun tan lotion in it’s container may be in order? Agree though, why take the risk.

----------


## GramChop

> Placing it in place of say sun tan lotion in it’s container may be in order? Agree though, why take the risk.



Bad advice!  Those little Beagles can smell contraband ANYWHERE.

----------


## ArtieKaye

Bad idea, I had a niece who was arrested at JFK because she had a stun gun in her packed luggage.  Evidently they are illegal in NY and because she was transferring planes there  she was subject to the laws of that state (even though she had not been in possession of the device since checking her bags in Florida.

----------


## Izzy

This from Forbes recently reviews the issue as it relates to TSA.

----------


## fins85258

> Bad advice!  Those little Beagles can smell contraband ANYWHERE.



Not very wise Grasshopper. That would pretty much eliminate the old "I had no idea it wasn't legal" excuse

----------


## elgreaux

you don't need to bring it... they sell it here...

----------

